# Слабость в руках. Помогите с диагнозом



## Jack102 (6 Май 2017)

Здравствуйте!!!Раньше я часто выпивал по вечерам и в один прекрасный момент у меня опухли утром ноги и тут потом началось ....сначала боли были в районе лопатки побежал к гастроэнтерологу пропил лекарства и боль перешла в районе сердца и состояние не Здоровое ((((сделал все анализы мрт всего позвоночника УЗИ и ЭКГ сердца и всех органов в общем нашли протрузию в шее остеохондроз и грыжа в пояснице затем пошёл к неврологу он мне назначил золофт и аркоксия и тут началось я начал рваться постоянно еле еле прекратил пить эту дрянь пошёл к другому неврологу он мне назначил мануальную терапию я походил и улучшений никаких затем я пошёл к третьему неврологу он мне назначил эглонил уколы и от них мне полегче стало намного но это временно и направила меня к психотерапевту который назначил мне триттико и эглонил таблетки и дал упаковку фенозипама !!!!и самочувствие стало ещё хуже (((((последние три дня я вообще никакой весь почернел в глазах точки глотаю в ухе отдаёт и онемел нос ночью я на утро побежал делать мрт головы и уздг шеи и головы там обнаружили слабый кровоток по сосудам мозга  назначили капельницы уколы и таблетки Церебро я стал колоть и пить да и кстати последние 3 дня не могу уснуть и постоянная рвота и плохо в руках слабость...и полная неработоспособность!!!!помогите советом может все таки у меня проблемы с головой???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2017)

А может с печенью и почками.
Рвота и отеки чаще от них.


----------



## Jack102 (6 Май 2017)

Проверял УЗИ увеличений никаких нет!!!руки не отекли а просто ослабли


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2017)

А ноги?
Так кроме УЗИ есть и анализы.


----------



## Jack102 (6 Май 2017)

Рвота у меня была раньше на нервной почве а сейчас стало без причины проявляться

Анализы крови норм


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2017)

Без причины не бывает.
Гастроскопия?
УЗИ печени и почек покажите.
Анализы покажите.
Рентген лёгких?


----------



## Jack102 (6 Май 2017)

Анализы
          

Подскажите пожалуйста эти анализы крови показали бы онкологию?
Три дня назад появились ломота от локтей до кисти в руках и не проходит никак
И сон стал плохой


----------



## Ким Юрий (6 Май 2017)

Ипохондрия она такая сам недавно так мучался


----------



## Jack102 (6 Май 2017)

Кстати все врачи в один голос меня отправляют к психотерапевту но я не думаю что причина в моей голове

А руки в костях ломит и причём в нижних тоже из за нервов???

Вот мне все тоже направляют к психотерапевту но я не уверен что мне он поможет у меня реально плохое самочувствие как после пьянки руки болят в мышцах от локтя до кисти и иногда тошнит и питаться плохо стал(((

Я уже перепробовал за полгода все антидепрессанты уколы капельницы таблетки и ничего не помогает

Штормит иногда

Выпил пол таблетки фенозипама и стало легче намного!!!

Подскажите пожалуйста может это действительно связано с психикой?

@Доктор Ступин, жду ваших предположений как профессионала


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Май 2017)

Jack102 написал(а):


> Подскажите пожалуйста эти анализы крови показали бы онкологию?


На онкологию не тянете.
А фенозепам помогает!
Впрочем стоит проконсультироваться у психиатра.


----------



## Jack102 (7 Май 2017)

Спасибо вам Огромное доктор

Мрт головы у меня в норме???и интересует ваше мнение о позвоночнике и уздг сосудов шеи и головы


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Май 2017)

Все нормально. У лётчиков бывает хуже, при этом ничего не болит !


----------



## Jack102 (7 Май 2017)

А глиоз сосудистого генеза ??это болезнь неизлечимая (((и она развивается


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Май 2017)

Это не болезнь.
Это изменения сосудистого генеза.
В Вашем случае, скорее, токсического генеза.
Лечиться не надо. Безклиническое течение.
Контроль за размером через 2 года (имхо).


----------



## Jack102 (8 Май 2017)

А мне врач сказал что это с возрастом такое происходит !!!оно у всех


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Май 2017)

У тех кто выпивал , чаще.


----------



## Jack102 (8 Май 2017)

Ясно!!ну я же бросил и больше не буду пить совсем и никогда!!!он надеюсь не будет дальше развиваться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Май 2017)

Не будет.


----------



## Jack102 (8 Май 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, скажите пожалуйста а состояние полупьяное и вялость в теле это связано с психикой???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Май 2017)

Встречаю такое часто.
Смущает тошнота, рвота.


----------



## Jack102 (8 Май 2017)

Сейчас тошноты и рвоты нет!!!у меня тошнота раньше когда я был здоров возникала когда я ругался очень сильно и нервничал сейчас это может произойти внезапно


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Май 2017)

А что есть на сегодня?
Что беспокоит?


----------



## Jack102 (8 Май 2017)

Сегодня беспокоит слабость в руках и ногах и полупьяный!!!И диском форт в районе сердца сверху где ребро


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Май 2017)

Покажите это место, это в сочленении с грудиной?
Нажмите на ребро. Больно?


----------



## Jack102 (8 Май 2017)

Да немножко
Вот здесь


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Май 2017)

Не грудина и не сердце, конечно.
Как вариант сделайте узи этой точки на предмет перехондрита.
Давление. Пульс. Кстати, как со щитовидкой?


----------



## Jack102 (8 Май 2017)

Давление 115/75 пульс 80


Но не стабильное

Доходит до 125 на 85 и импульс 91


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Май 2017)

При таких жалобах надо анализы делать.


----------



## Jack102 (8 Май 2017)

По поводу рёбра может в нем и дело



Анализы крови два раза сдавал и на биохимию тоже невролог поставил диагноз межреберная невралгия

Я вот думаю надо мне все таки нервы лечить!!!То глотать дискомфорт сейчас нормально то ребро это дискомфорт завтра не будет болеть то как пьяный хожу то нормально то температура 37 то 36,2 !!!

Доктор посоветуйте хоть вы что мне делать???Может щитовидку на гармоны сдать???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Май 2017)

Jack102 написал(а):


> По поводу рёбра может в нем и дело


Вот и ответ.


----------



## Jack102 (8 Май 2017)

Кстати давление сейчас 110/74 и пульс 80 это Норм?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Май 2017)

Jack102 написал(а):


> Я вот думаю надо мне все таки нервы лечить!!!То глотать дискомфорт сейчас нормально то ребро это дискомфорт завтра не будет болеть то как пьяный хожу то нормально то температура 37 то 36,2 !!!


37. норма теперь.
Нервы в любом случае, ипохондрия конечно есть.
Вопрос: она одинока или сожительствует с кем-то?
Щитовидку сдать. Если не сдавали.


----------



## Jack102 (8 Май 2017)

Кто она???ипохондрия???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Май 2017)

Баба такая, которая живет в каждом из нас.
Иногда вылазит.


----------



## Jack102 (8 Май 2017)

))))))))))))

Доктор та может при неизменном размере щитовидки нарушены гормоны???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Май 2017)

Конечно!


----------



## Jack102 (8 Май 2017)

И при этом будет плохое самочувствие???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Май 2017)

Вот вам с первого же сайта:
Проявления гипертиреоза при различных поражениях щитовидной железы сходны, хотя каждая патология, сопровождающаяся высоким уровнем тиреоидных гормонов, имеет свои особенности. Симптомы зависят от длительности и тяжести заболевания, от степени поражения той или иной системы, органа или ткани.

При гипертиреозе развиваются выраженные нарушения со стороны ЦНС и психической деятельности: нервозность и повышенная возбудимость, эмоциональная неуравновешенность (раздражительность и плаксивость), чувство страха и беспокойства, повышение умственных процессов и быстрая речь, нарушение концентрации мыслей, их последовательности, бессонница, мелкоразмашистый тремор.

Сердечно-сосудистые расстройства при гипертиреозе характеризуются нарушением сердечного ритма (стойкой синусовой тахикардией, плохо поддающейся лечению), повышением систолического (верхнего) и понижением диастолического (нижнего) АД, учащением пульса.

Офтальмологические нарушения при гипертиреозе обнаруживается более чем у 45% пациентов. Проявляется увеличением глазной щели, смещением (выпячиванием) глазного яблока вперед и ограничением его подвижности, редким миганием, двоением предметов, отеком век. Возникает сухость, эрозии роговицы, появляется резь в глазах, слезотечение, может развиться слепота в результате сдавления и дистрофических изменений зрительного нерва.

Гипертиреоз характеризуется изменением метаболизма и ускорением основного обмена: снижением веса при повышенном аппетите, развитием тиреогенного диабета, повышением теплопродукции ( потливость, повышение температуры, непереносимость тепла), недостаточностью надпочечников в результате быстрого распада кортизола под влиянием гормонов щитовидной железы. При гипертиреозе происходят изменения кожи - она становится тонкая, теплая и влажная, волос - они истончаются и рано седеют, ногтей, развиваются отеки мягких тканей голени.

В результате отеков и застойных явлений в легких развивается одышка и снижение жизненной емкости легких. Наблюдаются желудочные расстройства: повышенный аппетит, нарушение пищеварения и желчеобразования, неустойчивый стул (частые поносы), приступы болей в животе, увеличение печени (в тяжелых случаях – желтуха). У пожилых пациентов может наблюдаться снижение аппетита вплоть до анорексии.

При гипертиреозе наблюдаются признаки тиреотоксической миопатии: гипотрофия мышц, мышечная утомляемость, постоянная слабость и дрожь в теле, конечностях, развитие остеопароза, нарушений двигательной активности. Пациенты испытывают трудности при долгой ходьбе, подъеме по лестнице, переносе тяжестей. Иногда развивается обратимый «тиреотоксический мышечный паралич».

Нарушение водного обмена проявляется сильной жаждой, частым и обильным мочеиспусканием (полиурией). Расстройство функций половой сферы при гипертиреозе развивается в результате нарушения секреции мужских и женских гонадотропинов.


----------



## Jack102 (8 Май 2017)

Охренеть и это 
Лечится???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Май 2017)

Jack102 написал(а):


> Охренеть и это
> Лечится???


А есть?
Анализы сдайте, поскольку почти тоже и от нервов.
Но от нервов, если анализы в норме.


----------



## Jack102 (8 Май 2017)

Ок

Доктор скажите пожалуйста мои симптомы на онкологию не тянут?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Май 2017)

Анализы не тянут.


----------



## Jack102 (8 Май 2017)

Тоесть кровь бы показала?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Май 2017)

Да.


----------



## Jack102 (8 Май 2017)

Доктор я уже год мучаюсь бегаю по врачам (((((плохое самочувствие не покидает меня и гуляющие неприятные боли по всему телу и синяк на руке уже неделю не заживает и прыщи иногда выскакивают по всему телу то бошка болит сейчас не болит я уже и мрт головы побежал делать когда у меня болела башка 3 дня вподряд!!!может это все хандроз и грыжа с протрузиями меня в депрессию вогнали ????


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Май 2017)

Неважно что вогнало, важно во что вляпались.
Сходите в специалисту, спросите почему ВСЕ Болит и НИЧЕГО не находят!


----------



## Jack102 (8 Май 2017)

К психотерапевту?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Май 2017)

Можно только из психиатров, в не терапевтов


----------



## Jack102 (8 Май 2017)

Психиатр по мощнее будет?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Май 2017)

Поправильнее!


----------



## Jack102 (9 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> На онкологию не тянете.
> А фенозепам помогает!
> Впрочем стоит проконсультироваться у психиатра.


Доктор ответьте пожалуйста мои биохимические анализы показали бы наличие вич и спид???


----------



## Ким Юрий (9 Май 2017)

Jack102 написал(а):


> Доктор ответьте пожалуйста мои биохимические анализы показали бы наличие вич и спид???


 да иди сдай в инвитро и успокойся, а биохимия не покажет , выявит думаю воспалительный процесс


----------



## Jack102 (9 Май 2017)

Короче лечить нервы
Не буду я ничего больше сдавать !!!психотерапевт и антидепрессанты мне помогут


----------



## горошек (9 Май 2017)

Jack102 написал(а):


> Я уже перепробовал за полгода все антидепрессанты уколы капельницы таблетки и ничего не помогает


Очень непонятная фраза. Как можно за полгода перепробовать все, или хотя бы многие, антидепрессанты и кто их тогда назначал, если к психиатру только собираетесь?


----------



## Jack102 (9 Май 2017)

Я начинал пить антидепрессант неделю и бросал а надо видимо их долго пить. Для эффекта
Назначали неврологи

Вы мне скажите может от нервов быть плохо как будто после пьянки?


----------



## горошек (9 Май 2017)

От нервов всё может быть. У моей дочери копилось-копилось, а потом выстрелило в один день. Рвота, по всей видимости, психогенная, была. Похудела сильно. Слабость. А лечение долгое и трудное.


----------



## Jack102 (9 Май 2017)

Значит психотерапевт толковый мне поможет?


----------



## горошек (9 Май 2017)

Увы, это мне неизвестно. Психотерапевты очень разные, найти хорошего тяжело и дорого. И антидепрессанты на всех по-разному действуют. Да и случаи у всех разные. Я вот сейчас задумываюсь, что, если псхогенная рвота часто включается избытком серотонина, а все антидепрессанты напрвлены на обратный захват серотонина, то есть ли от них польза? Сложно всё это. А врачи часто назначают всем под одну гребёнку. Кому-то может больше транквилизаторы нужны. Но они с привыканием почти все. Вобщем, при таких состояниях, найти бы врача, который хорошо разбирается в работе симпатической и парасимпатической... А настроение... Бывает, что и мысли те же, но в одних случаях вегетативка на них реагирует, а в других нет. Но идти к психотерапевту или просто психиатру нужно по-любому. Предварительно обследовав всё остальное.


----------



## Jack102 (16 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Поправильнее!


Доктор ответьте пожалуйста можно ли мне заниматься подтягиванием на турнике при шейном остеохондрозе и протрузии с5/6 0,2 мм


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Май 2017)

Можно. А зачем?


----------



## Jack102 (16 Май 2017)

Качать мышцы рук и плеч


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Май 2017)

Можно, а почему не отжиманием.


----------



## Jack102 (16 Май 2017)

Просто купил себе многофункциональный турник и хочу выйти из дипрессии


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Май 2017)

ДЕпрессии.
Можно, можно.


----------



## Jack102 (16 Май 2017)

))))))))спасибо вам Огромное!!!а то в интернете пишут что нельзя


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Май 2017)

Так они пишут про клинически значимые и в период обострения.


----------



## Jack102 (16 Май 2017)

А у меня не клинически?

Мрт


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Май 2017)

Клинически:
-боль
-слабость
-нарушение чувствительности
-нарушение рефлексов.


----------



## Jack102 (17 Май 2017)

Значит турник противопоказан??((((

@Доктор Ступин, какие рекомендации можете дать по моему позвоночнику чтобы как можно максимальней сохранить его состояние


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Май 2017)

Постепенно выйти на тренировочный конвент ЛФК (с нагрузками) и 2-3 раза в год короткие, по 3-5 сеансов, курсы профилактического лечения.


----------



## Jack102 (18 Май 2017)

Спасибо
Непонятно какие курсы профилактического лечения?обьясните пожалуйста


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Май 2017)

В санатории хоть раз были?
-массаж
- мануальная терапия
- физиотерапия


----------



## Jack102 (18 Май 2017)

Нет


----------



## Jack102 (18 Май 2017)

Сколько раз в год санаторий посещать и какие процедуры посоветуйте пожалуйста!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Май 2017)

-массаж
- мануальная терапия
- физиотерапия
Раз в полгода 6-8 раз.

И не надо в санаторий, надо в специализированный центр где есть и лечебные и профилактические программы.


----------



## Jack102 (18 Май 2017)

Бассейн мне полезен будет доктор?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Май 2017)

Конечно!
Мытся же, надо!


----------



## Jack102 (18 Май 2017)

)))))))))

Ну для позвоночника это же полезно?


----------



## Jack102 (19 Май 2017)

Доктор скажите пожалуйста может быть есть какое ни будь обезболивающее средство от шейного и грудного хандроза?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2017)

Jack102 написал(а):


> Доктор скажите пожалуйста может быть есть какое ни будь обезболивающее средство от шейного и грудного хандроза?


Таблетка?
Нестероидный и миорелаксант.


----------



## Jack102 (20 Май 2017)

А это что такое??обьясните пожалуйста


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2017)

Jack102 написал(а):


> А это что такое??обьясните пожалуйста


????

Это таблетка, от боли и от мышечного перенапряжения.


----------



## Jack102 (20 Май 2017)

Доктор у меня плохое самочувствие постоянно (((как вы думаете если я буду ходить на массаж и мануалтную терапию оно может улучшиться???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2017)

Так вы сперва выясните от чего?
От позвоночника такого не бывает.


----------



## Jack102 (20 Май 2017)

Все говорят доктора что нервы мне надо лечить а я им не верю
Не могу поверить. В то что от нервов может  быть плохое самочувствие


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2017)

А от позвоночника значит верите?
Хорошо, только позвоночник-то это кость!
А кости не болят, даже сломанные.


----------



## Jack102 (20 Май 2017)

А вы как думаете?


----------



## Vikalene (20 Май 2017)

@Jack102, попрбуйте афабазол принимать) мне помогает от депресняка)) а то иногда руки тянутся к веревке с мылом))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2017)

Плохое самочувствие чаще от заболеваний внутренних органов, и от нервов.


----------



## Jack102 (20 Май 2017)

Внутренние органы все проверил!!!Все в норме!!!от сосудов может быть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2017)

Может, скажем от низкого или высокого давления.


----------



## Jack102 (20 Май 2017)

Давление прыгает почему то то 110/70 то 130/90


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2017)

Норма и то и то.


----------



## Jack102 (20 Май 2017)

Значит нервы


----------



## Jack102 (20 Май 2017)

Доктор я делал УЗИ всех органов если бы болел орган то оно бы показало?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2017)

Не всегда. Есть нарушение функции при нормальной структуре. Потому и делают исследование на анализы, на реакцию на нагрузку.


----------



## Jack102 (20 Май 2017)

Меня беспокоит давно уже неприятное ощущение в области сердца под мышкой снаружи как бы на ребре!!!надавлю и больнее становится


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Май 2017)

Почитайте про синдром Титца



Jack102 написал(а):


> Давление прыгает почему то то 110/70 то 130/90


Как правило, объективные признаки вегетативных расстройств при* вегетативной дисфункции *сочетаются с активными жалобами пациента на головную боль, головокружения (чаще при перемене положения) в транспорте или душном помещении, боли в области живота и сердца колющего, давящего, сжимающего характера, замирание сердца или сердцебиение, нарушение ритма дыхательных движений и т.п. Эти лица в большинстве своем отличаются эмоциональной лабильностью, быстрой утомляемостью, нередко тревогой на фоне подавленного настроения и даже страхом либо депрессией, снижением работоспособности и нарушением сна. Вариант такого обобщенного врожденного синдрома ВД отражают не только особенности организации и реагирования ВНС, но и достаточно полно отражают наличие вегетативно-висцеральных симптомов в сочетании с особенностями личности и эмоционального реагирования. Такая связь вегетативно-органных и эмоциональных симптомокомплексов является отражением целостности структурно-функциональной организации центральных (лимбико-гипотала- мо-ретикулярный комплекс) и периферических (симпатических и парасимпатических) отделов ВНС. Важным критерием заинтересованности комплекса является констатация клинического «психовегетативного синдрома».
СИНДРОМ ВЕГЕТАТИВНОЙ ДИСФУНКЦИИ: ЕГО ИЗДЕРЖКИ И АКТУАЛЬНЫЕ ПРОБЛЕМЫ М.Ф. Исмагилов ФГБОУ ВО «Казанский государственный медицинский университет Минздрава России»


----------



## Jack102 (20 Май 2017)

Это все про меня((((и это лечиться???

Доктор вы слышали про бобровую струю?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Май 2017)

Вот, вот, погоня за бобром и его струей, Вас и вылечит!


----------



## Jack102 (21 Май 2017)

))) серьёзно?)))


----------



## Jack102 (21 Май 2017)

Доктор посоветуйте пожалуйста на какие процедуры мне походить???

Модератор: удалена ссылка на коммерческий ресурс.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Май 2017)

1. Номер Люкс!


----------



## Jack102 (23 Май 2017)

))))))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Май 2017)

Все остальное зависит от осмотра врача.
Хорошо разнообразное воздействие:
-электротерапия
-фонофорез
-лимофдренаж
-гидромассаж
Это для тела.

Для души:
-палата люкс
-гулять
-вино
-бассейн
-тепло (сауна, капсула)


----------



## Jack102 (23 Май 2017)

Вино мне нельзя(((((на таблетках я(((

Доктор беспокоит ноющие неприятные ощущения возле сердца и ним в спине (((какой орган там может болеть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Май 2017)

Из органов там легкие и сердце. Легкие не болят.
Остаётся мышцы, суставы и нервы (грыжи).
Грыж нет, значит мышцы и суставы, ну и эмоции, тем всегда есть, вопрос лишь в том, что ведущее.


----------



## Jack102 (28 Май 2017)

Доктор посоветуйте пож я принимаю сейчас антидипрессант и транк и хочу начать пить бобровую струю!!!Мне можно с ними Ее пить??не опасно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Май 2017)

Не опасно!
Можно!


----------



## Jack102 (29 Май 2017)

А какие дозировки не подскажете??


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Май 2017)

Не вопрос для общей темы.


----------



## Jack102 (30 Май 2017)

доктор сходил сегодня на массаж и спина в лопаточной зоне жутко болит и шею повернуть больно!!!это нормально??или поменять массажиста?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Май 2017)

Менять не надо, но имеющемуся об этом сказать. Чуть уменьшить силу и время.


----------



## Jack102 (31 Май 2017)

Все равно есть эффект нездорового человека,глаза блестят иногда нехорошо становится но не всегда и поверхностный сон!!ваши предположения...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Июн 2017)

Jack102 написал(а):


> Все равно есть эффект нездорового человека,глаза блестят иногда нехорошо становится но не всегда и поверхностный сон!!ваши предположения...


Это все у массажиста! Меняйте.


----------



## Jack102 (4 Июн 2017)

Доктор скажите пожалуйста сегодня утром встал самочувствие оч плохое и мушки перед глазами и потом поплавал в бассейне лицо покрылось пятнами а по приезду домой стало плохо и вырвал!!! Что со мной док?

Может глиоз сосудистого генеза?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июн 2017)

Jack102 написал(а):


> Может глиоз сосудистого генеза?


Психоз!
С похмелья!
Вы уж не пугайте людей.
Если пятна, то ветрянка. Сейчас ее много у взрослых.


----------



## Jack102 (4 Июн 2017)

Я не пью


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июн 2017)

Да я шучу.
Рифма нашлась: Глиоз-психоз..


----------



## Jack102 (5 Июн 2017)

Доктор оч плохо сегодня чувствую себя тошнит постоянно кашель до рвоты тело бросает в жар гуляющие неприятные ощущения в голове и по 
Шее бегают иногда мурашки, руки и ноги потеют и ив глазах иногда мушки бегают но не критично!! Интересует ваше мнение


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июн 2017)

Температура?


----------



## Jack102 (5 Июн 2017)

Утром 36,5 сейчас 37


----------



## Jack102 (5 Июн 2017)

Сейчас 36,4


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июн 2017)

Значит просто устали.
Да и прошло уже!


----------



## Jack102 (5 Июн 2017)

Кстати вечером лучше самочувствие а ночью ещё лучше
Может с нервами связано?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июн 2017)

Конечно и простуда вполне.


----------



## Jack102 (6 Июн 2017)

Такое состояние меня сопровождает три месяца


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июн 2017)

Рвота и пятна по телу три месяца?


----------



## Jack102 (6 Июн 2017)

Рвота иногда и давно а пятна только вчера были сегодня нет


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июн 2017)

Вот и хорошо.
Рвота.
Гастроскопию делали?
Как с печёнкой?


----------



## Jack102 (6 Июн 2017)

Анализы сдавал в том году зимой
Печень не болит


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июн 2017)

Если есть симптом и не находят причины, то может этот симптом от нервов?
Не задумывались?


----------



## Jack102 (6 Июн 2017)

От нервов может быть плохое самочувствие?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июн 2017)

Еще какое!


----------



## Jack102 (6 Июн 2017)

Выпил пол таблетки фенозипама и тошнота прошла и самочувствие улучшилось ваши рекомендации


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июн 2017)

Пойти к специалисту и рассказать ему об этом.


----------



## Jack102 (6 Июн 2017)

Психиатр


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июн 2017)

Конечно.
Но это не отменяет ЛФК, здорового образа жизни, санатория.
Просто все это хорошо работает при стандартном состоянии нервной системы.
А при напряжении и хорошее не в радость!


----------



## Jack102 (6 Июн 2017)

Доктор мне сейчас плохо и подташнивает мне лфк можно???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июн 2017)

Если настроение позволяет и тошнота не усиливается а лучше проходит, то конечно делать.


----------



## Jack102 (6 Июн 2017)

Отжимание подтягивание рекомендуете?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июн 2017)

Без проблем, разумно.


----------



## Jack102 (6 Июн 2017)

Доктор скажите пож мои симптомы указывают на неврологическое расстройство? Смертельно ли данное заболевание и есть ли возможность вылечиться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июн 2017)

Есть такие намеки, но врач на приеме и разберётся.
Пройдет, точно пройдет.
Только с доктором быстрее и эффективнее.


----------



## Jack102 (7 Июн 2017)

Измерил температуру 37,2 с этой температурой можно делать лфк?
А через пять минут меряю 36,7


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Июн 2017)

Вегетатика, никчерту!
Можно.


----------



## Jack102 (9 Июн 2017)

Доктор от протрузии и грыж может быть плохо
???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июн 2017)

Больно, да.


----------



## Jack102 (9 Июн 2017)

А плохо от чего может быть??? У меня такое состояние как будто температура тела 39 градусов а в Реале 36,7


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июн 2017)

Вегетососудистая дисфункция. На позвоночник не похоже.


----------



## Vikalene (9 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, мне бы ваше терпение))


----------

